# Lamb Shanks bbbaaaaaahhaaa



## paulmart (Feb 9, 2014)

20140209_112057.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014


















20140209_112512.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014






Rub
A LOT of garlic chopped
A LOT of fresh rosemary chopped
As much granulated onion as 3 fingers and my thumb could grap
As much white pepper as 2 fingers and my thumb could grap
As much kosher salt as 2 fingers and my thumb could grap

..because accuracy its tough on a sunday morning.

Into the fridge untill smoking time..around 4 hours from now

Anyone have sides or sauces to recommend (nothing too fat)


----------



## paulmart (Feb 9, 2014)

Oops..these are chops, not shanks lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2014)

A good herbed quinoa goes well with lamb.


----------



## paulmart (Feb 9, 2014)

I hit it with smoke for 40 minutes












2014-02-09-18-52-35_photo.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014





then I hit it right close to the coals to finish












2014-02-09-19-00-48_photo.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014





mediumish because my wife doesnt like blood very much












2014-02-09-19-19-52_photo.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014





cant wait to do it again












2014-02-09-19-23-49_photo.jpg



__ paulmart
__ Feb 9, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## mbogo (Feb 10, 2014)

YUM!!!  I love those lamb racks!    I do mine up with a paste made from EVOO, chopped fresh Rosemary, and S&P. Slather 'em good for a few hours, and onto the grill. Luckily, my wife doesn't care for them, so I have to finish it all......   BTW, that rack looks huge compared to what I've been getting, where do you source yours? 

Sorry, no ideas about sides, as after a whole rack and a couple glasses of somethin', there's hasn't been a need!!

Mark


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow! Those are some fine looking lollipops! They look absolutely perfectly cooked for my taste. I like my steaks a little more rare but lamb, for me, is best when it's just a shade under medium. As for a side item, we like to go simple. You already have Case's recommendation for a starch, so for a veggie how about sauteed squash? I usually take a Zucchini, a yellow squash, a couple sliced shallots and some sliced crimini mushrooms and saute them over high heat with salt and pepper, then finish with fresh thyme and a dash of either wine, sherry or vinegar. I cut the squashes in half lengthwise then slice on the bias to about 1/4".


----------



## paulmart (Feb 10, 2014)

Mbogo said:


> YUM!!!  I love those lamb racks!    I do mine up with a paste made from EVOO, chopped fresh Rosemary, and S&P. Slather 'em good for a few hours, and onto the grill. Luckily, my wife doesn't care for them, so I have to finish it all......   BTW, that rack looks huge compared to what I've been getting, where do you source yours?
> 
> Sorry, no ideas about sides, as after a whole rack and a couple glasses of somethin', there's hasn't been a need!!
> 
> Mark



Im in Canada. It was -28c when I was smoking them lol
I got those at Superstore. Imported from Austrilia

They have more..im going back


----------

